# Renault Elddis Eclipse speedo cable



## gilly54 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can source one of these? I have taken my van to the local garage as the cable has broken, they have just told me that the cost of the cable will be £109.83 plus 2 hours labour to fit so a total of £200!! Apparently no one appears to hold these in stock and the garage doesn't know of any "substitute" 

Anyone know of anything to help me lower this cost please?


----------



## nordasen (Jun 25, 2012)

Try to find one used cable from a local car demolision yard. Maybe possible to trace yard and availability using internet and telephone?


----------

